# Difference between Kingston HyperX Blu KHX1600C9D3B1/4G and Kingston HyperX (Red) KHX16C9B1R/4



## demonicpriest (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello,

can anyone tell me the difference between
Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (KHX1600C9D3B1/4G)
Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (KHX1600C9D3B1/4G) - Kingston: Flipkart.com

and 

Kingston HyperX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (KHX16C9B1R/4)
Kingston HyperX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (KHX16C9B1R/4) - Kingston: Flipkart.com

What is the difference the Blu cost 3500 while the Red only 2350
Specification wise both seem same.
Also will the red work on a Asrock mobo it K series Haswell?

Thanks
Bodhisattwa Jana


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 29, 2013)

No difference at all, just a paint job


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2013)

get that red ram immediately. awrsome price from wsretail. they were also selling the blue one at that price ,but went OOS too early. if you want, then dont miss the opportunity.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 29, 2013)

WTF!! I ordered that Blue one 12 days ago at Rs 2350. And now its Rs 3500 !! 
Good thing I ordered Two of them at once!


----------



## demonicpriest (Dec 29, 2013)

Just bought 4 X 4 GB (for new Rig)  red at 2340*4 = 9360/-
Used HDFC 10% Cash back ( bought something else to take total over 10K)
so total on ram was 8424
each stick = 2106/-

Me Happy 
Thank for the advise guys


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 30, 2013)

demonicpriest said:


> Just bought 4 X 4 GB (for new Rig)  red at 2340*4 = 9360/-
> Used HDFC 10% Cash back ( bought something else to take total over 10K)
> so total on ram was 8424
> each stick = 2106/-
> ...



Congrates...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 30, 2013)

demonicpriest said:


> Just bought 4 X 4 GB (for new Rig)  red at 2340*4 = 9360/-
> Used HDFC 10% Cash back ( bought something else to take total over 10K)
> so total on ram was 8424
> each stick = 2106/-
> ...



Congo


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 30, 2013)

demonicpriest said:


> Just bought 4 X 4 GB (for new Rig)  red at 2340*4 = 9360/-
> Used HDFC 10% Cash back ( bought something else to take total over 10K)
> so total on ram was 8424
> each stick = 2106/-
> ...



The final price is really good


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

demonicpriest said:


> Just bought 4 X 4 GB (for new Rig)  red at 2340*4 = 9360/-
> Used HDFC 10% Cash back ( bought something else to take total over 10K)
> so total on ram was 8424
> each stick = 2106/-
> ...



Superb price indeed.Congrats.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 30, 2013)

demonicpriest said:


> Just bought 4 X 4 GB (for new Rig)  red at 2340*4 = 9360/-
> Used HDFC 10% Cash back ( bought something else to take total over 10K)
> so total on ram was 8424
> each stick = 2106/-
> ...



congrats. post pics of the red beauty


----------



## demonicpriest (Jan 1, 2014)

Sure will put up the pics.. still waiting for the ram to get delivered.
Happy new year guys!!!


----------



## demonicpriest (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello Everyone....
FK just delivered the RAM really loved the packaging.... they are good.
Here is the pic.....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 2, 2014)

demonicpriest said:


> Hello Everyone....
> FK just delivered the RAM really loved the packaging.... they are good.
> Here is the pic.....View attachment 13136



nice. once again congrats


----------



## demonicpriest (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello,

I was going through tthe specs and it seems the Kingston Hyper X ram is supposed to run at 1333 MHz at 1.5v and will run at 1600 MHz with only 1.65 volt. Is this ok for z87 board? or will I have to run the ram ai 1333 MHz?
Or would returning them and getting RAM that runs at 1600MHz at 1.5 volts a better option?

Please advise

Confused....

Regards
Bodhisattwa Jana


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 5, 2014)

i think you should be able to run it at 1600 with 1.5v without any problems.if it supports XMP proile then enable it then it will run at 1600MHz.btw why didn't you go for corsair vengeance ram?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 5, 2014)

sukesh1090 said:


> i think you should be able to run it at 1600 with 1.5v without any problems.if it supports XMP proile then enable it then it will run at 1600MHz.btw why didn't you go for corsair vengeance ram?



If it is stated that that ram is rated at 1600 MHz and tested at 1.65 V, you WILL have to run it at 1.65 V if you run it at 1600 MHz. Lower voltages will cause instability. This is the job of XMP- to inform motherboard about the required voltage for current speed. Without XPM you'll have to set the voltage manually as in case of AMD boards.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 5, 2014)

sukesh1090 said:


> i think you should be able to run it at 1600 with 1.5v without any problems.if it supports XMP proile then enable it then it will run at 1600MHz.btw why didn't you go for corsair vengeance ram?



hyperx blu is a better overclocker than vengeance and look at the price he got the ram.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 5, 2014)

^^
yeah i checked the price later.few days before i saw that ram for 2.35k now its price is 2.8k.overclocking of ram will only give negligible improvement in performance that too only in few memomry bound applications.for daily use and gaming ,overclocking will not give any performance improvement.so if you are getting kingston hper x blu and vengeance at the same price (not in this case) then i would say its better to go for corsair one because of their good after sales support and also killer looks .

@ harshilsharma63,
yup thanks for pointing it out.he has to just enable XMP profile as he is using intel configuration.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 5, 2014)

You are forgetting the fun of overclocking


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 5, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You are forgetting the fun of overclocking



Fun really ??


----------



## icebags (Jan 5, 2014)

even the corsair valu 1333 raams run @1600 @stock voltage, like they were born to run @ 1600. and they were priced @ 1.15k last year ..... damn, miss those days.


----------



## demonicpriest (Jan 5, 2014)

I needed low profile RAM's or they could cause problems with my cooler..


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 5, 2014)

@harshilsharma63,
overclocking RAM doesn't have any fun heck with those unlocked multipliers these days even OCing processor doesn't have any fun anymore  but its just me. 

@demonicpriest,
 don't worry buddy just plug all the 4 rams in to the slots enable the XMP profile in BIOS and kick start your system.everything will go nice and smooth.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> yeah i checked the price later.few days before i saw that ram for 2.35k now its price is 2.8k.overclocking of ram will only give negligible improvement in performance that too only in few memomry bound applications.for daily use and gaming ,overclocking will not give any performance improvement.so if you are getting kingston hper x blu and vengeance at the same price (not in this case) then i would say its better to go for corsair one because of their good after sales support and also killer looks .



price depends on the seller. wsretail is providing good value for hyperx rams.  i agree that , the difference at stock or even in overclock may be negligible. but the price is what matters most.


----------

